# MySQL - Zwei Spalten in einer ausgeben



## JDietrich (28. August 2004)

Hallo

ich habe zwei Spalten einmal VORNAME und NACHNAME.
Nun möchte ich beide verbinden und in einer ausgeben.

Ich hab es mit folgenden Abfragen probiert, aber nicht gelöst bekommen.

SELECT vorname || nachname namegesamt FROM user

bzw.

SELECT vorname + nachname namegesamt FROM user

Wo ist hier der Fehler?

Diese Abfragen hab ich aus diversen Tutorials von Dreamweaver übernommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

MfG

Jörg


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit

```
SELECT CONCAT(vorname,nachname) AS namegesamt FROM user;
```


----------



## JDietrich (29. August 2004)

*Funktioniert*

Hallo,

vielen Dank es funktioniert.
Wie muss ich den Code ergänzen, wenn ich ein Kommo einfügen möchte.

MfG

Jörg


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

also ich denke du meinst Komma (nicht Kommo)!?

Wo willst du da noch ein Komma einfügen?


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

meinst du ein Komma zwischen Vorname und Nachname?

Nimm einfach concat_ws

```
SELECT CONCAT_WS(',','vorname','nachname') AS namegesamt FROM user;
```


----------



## JDietrich (29. August 2004)

*Danke*

Danke, funktioniert einwandfrei.

LG

Jörg


----------

